# Mein Teichbau



## Kiv (17. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

da ich ja schon einige Tipps von Euch bekommen habe möchte ich den Bau unseres Teiches gerne mit Euch teilen.

Der Bagger war da und der Erdaushub ist fertich!!! Ein bisschen Feinarbeit muss noch aber erstmal ist Mauern angesagt. 

Gestern dann 150 17.5er Betonschalsteine in den Garten geschleppt, dazu eine Palette Betonsäcke und gefühlte 100 Karren Betonkies. Dann noch das Loch für den Bodenablauf gemacht und heute wird der einbetoniert und die erste Schicht Steine gesetzt.

Hier mal ein Bild vom Erdloch! Der vordere Bereich wo die Schippen stehen wird der Filterkeller und dahinter der Teich. Das ganze abgetrennt durch besagte Mauer. 

Jetzt gleich nochmal ne Frage: da ich den Rest nicht Mauern möchte, aber doch ne blöde Kiesschicht im unteren Bereich der Wände immer nachgibt, wollte ich diese einfach verputzen mit Sand Zement Gemisch oder Beton. Das ganze vielleicht unterstütz durch Kaninchendraht? Kann man das so machen?

Werde bei Fortschritten weiter berichten


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Kiv,

habe jetzt nicht alle Deine vorherigen Beiträge im Forum gelesen... was soll es denn für ein Teich werden?

An welcher Stelle willst Du vermörteln? Mit Kaninchendraht armiert sollte das schon halten, solange der Untergrund fest ist. Ansonsten würde ich die Schicht nicht zu dünn machen...


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo kev
Wo du vermörteln willst , hab ich zwar auch nicht verstanden , halten wird es auf alle Fälle !
Hab bei mir den ganzen  Teich so !
Hier mal unterhölt das Ganze ,  beim Teichausbau ! Ich stand da drauf , bin dabei nicht schmächtig , es hielt trotzdem !
  
Es ist ca 3-4 cm Lehmputz , Kanickeldraht , 2 cm LP , Armierumgsgewebe , 2cm LP ! Dabei eher wenig Zement !


----------



## Kiv (4. Mai 2014)

So, wollte Euch endlich mal ein paar Fortschritte zeigen, hat sich was getan

Habe die Wände komplett vermörtelt da sie sonst immer nachgegeben haben. Habe Kaninchendraht als Bewährung und ein Sand- Zement Mörtel benutzt. Wird steinhart, zerbröselt aber zu Sand wenn doch mal was abbrechen sollte! Habe vorne bewusst eine Kante angelegt um ein abrutschen des Substrats zu vermeiden.

Dann noch den zweiten Rücklauf in die Wand zur Filterkammer eingebaut und den Ringanker auf die Mauer gegossen. Bewährt mit zwei Lagen 10er Eisen- sollte halten

Dann hab ich jetzt BA+ Skimmer und zwei Rückläufe auf unterschiedlichen Höhen. Gestern noch einen Kanalanschluß gesetzt, leider ist der Kanal so hoch das ich in der Filterkammer auf etwa halber Höhe rauskomme. Muss ich dann eben den Schmodder pumpen.

Ach ja, immer dabei: Monti, hier gerade bei seiner täglichen Bauabnahme

Frage hab ich jetzt mal zu den Zugschiebern: ist es egal in welcher Lage ich die montiere? Muss zwei davon seitlich anbringen. Sind die dann trotzdem zu bedienen und dicht? Habe extra VDL genommen!


----------



## Kiv (7. Mai 2014)

So, gestern habe ich Angefangen den Filter zu bauen. Erstmal Fundamente für den Mehrkammerfilter und drei Regentonnen aus Betonhohlsteinen gebaut. Dann gestern noch Großeinkauf bei diversen Händlern, also PVC Rohre, Tankdurchführungen u.s.w. 

Da es heute eh regnet und das Paket heute kommen soll werde ich nachher vielleicht damit Anfangen die Tonnen mit den Durchführungen zu versehen. Und einige Zugschieber kleben. Fotos folgen dann


----------



## Kiv (24. Mai 2014)

Hier endlich Bilder vom Filterraum und vom fertig modellierten Teich. Dauert alles ein bisschen länger da ich quasi den gesamten Gärten neu baue und nebenbei eine Garage saniere.

Beim Filter habe ich eine 200l Tonne als Sammelkammer in die eine Tauch UVC kommen wird. Dort kommt das Wasser vom BA und Skimmer in jeweils 110er Rohren an. Dann geht es in den Mehrkammerfilter und weiter in eine 300l Regentonne mit Helix bewegt und als letztes in eine zweite 300l Tonne mit Helix ruhend die gleichzeitig als Pumpenkammer dienen soll. Zwischen den Kammern Zugschieber zum absperren und alles mit 50er Schmutzablässen versehen.

Pumpentechnisch habe ich eine Fathom 20000 genommen, die kann man in drei Stufen einstellen. Dazu habe ich noch einen kurzen LH mit 50cm Steigrohr und Tschechen- Dose gebaut, danke an die Bauanleitungen hier. Bin dann gespannt ob der bei der kurzen Steigrohrlänge viel bringt, konnte leider noch nicht testen!

Hailea V40 Luftpumpe steht auch schon bereit um das Helix ein bisschen in Bewegung zu setzen.

Dann habe ich am Teich ein Teichrandband gesetzt und den Boden sowie den Flachwasserbereich mit Sand modelliert. Jetzt muss als nächstes die Folie verlegt werden, hoffe das klappt nächste Woche


----------



## Zacky (24. Mai 2014)

Da hast Du ja ein schönes Projekt gebaut. Der Filter ist schön groß und bietet reichlich Platz, finde ich klasse. 

Ich hätte ein wenig Bedenken, wegen deiner Pumpenauswahl. Steht die Fathom in der gleichen Tonne, wie der Lufteber!? Willst Du beide "Pumpen" gleichzeitig nutzen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Fathom dem Luftheber das Wasser weg zieht. Da ich ja auch schon mit solch kurzen Lufthebern getestet habe, kann ich Dir sagen, dass die schon ganz gut was bringen können. Mit welcher Pumpe gehst Du an den Luftheber? Für Helix und Luftheber würde ich eine eigene Pumpe nehmen. Wenn Du den LH testest, lass die andere Pumpe aus, denn das verfälscht Dir ggf. das echte Ergebnis.

Nachtrag: Was mir gerade noch auffällt, nachdem ich nochmal deine Bilder bestaunt habe...wäre es vielleicht ratsam ~ so lange das System noch nicht voll läuft ~ die Kammern/Tonnen mit 2 x 110er Rohr zu vebrinden. Insbesondere an den letzten beiden Tonnen wäre ja so gar noch Platz. Die Fathom ist recht kräftig und kann auch die letzte Kammer leer saugen. Auch würde ich aus diesem Grunde empfehlen, die letzte Kammer nur als reine Pumpenkammer zu nutzen und die vorletzte Tonne (hinter dem Mehrkammerfilter) mit ruhenden Helix befüllen.

Sorry, wenn ich jetzt nochmal so viel geschrieben habe und bitte nicht als Kritik verstehen. Dein Filterkonzept ist schon sehr durchdacht und deutlich besser als so manch ein Filter am Teich. Nur will ich Dir ein paar Engpässe aufzeigen und nicht das Du nachher enttäuscht bist.


----------



## Kiv (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

danke für deinen Tip. Werde die letzten beiden Tonnen noch mit einer zweiten 110er verbinden. Möchte eigentlich nur Pumpe oder nur LH laufen lassen, also nicht gleichzeitig. Und ne zweite Luftpumpe für den LH werde ich noch besorgen. Hatte an ne V20 gedacht.

Und das Helix in der letzten Tonne weglassen damit da einfach mehr Wasservolumen ist?


----------



## Zacky (24. Mai 2014)

Fü den LH eine V-20 dürfte fast zu gering sein, mind. V-30 würde ich nehmen.

Das mit dem Helix hat einfach nur den Grund, dass bei der Pumpenleistung das Helix verschwinden kann, das Wasser raus gepumpt wird und das Helix trocken liegt. Daher wäre es da an der Stelle unzweckmäßig.


----------



## meinereiner (25. Mai 2014)

Ich würde mal behaupten, zwischen der letzten und vorletzten Kammer noch einen zweiten 110 er einzubauen wird eigentlich nichts bringen.
Die begrenzende Rohrleitung dürfte die Leitung von der Sammelkammer in den Mehrkammerfilter sein. Die ist, verglichen mit der Leitung zwischen Helix und Pumpenkammer sehr lang. 
Außerdem kann man sich bei  der Verbindung der letzten beiden Kammern die Verrohrung bis zum Boden sparen. Damit hat diese Verbindung verglichen mit dem restlichen System sowieso kaum Widerstand.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Kiv (27. Mai 2014)

So, gestern ist die Folie reingekommen. 

Zu der Verrohrung, das stimmt natürlich das die begrenzende Stelle die Leitung zum und durch den Mehrkammerfilter ist. Ich werde den Filter so erstmal ausprobieren und wenn es nicht geht muss da ein Bypass dran.

Frage zum Helix: Zacky du schreibst ruhendes Helix in der vorletzten Tonne. Warum ruhend? 

Im Mehrkammerfilter sind folgende Materialien drin: im Vortex Bürsten, dann Bioballs, Japanmatten, Bioballs und in der letzten Biobalks und Schaumstoffmatte. Macht es Sinn die Bioballs gegen Helix zu tauschen? Hier dann evtl. Bewegt?


----------



## muh.gp (27. Mai 2014)

WOW!!! Ein geiles Teil! Glückwunsch! Na dann, Wasser marsch!

Bin gespannt wieviele Liter das Gewässer frisst.... Bitte unbedingt weiter berichten.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Kiv (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

so, Wasser ist drin, Rand mit Steinen verschönert und Randstein gesetzt. Pflanzen hab ich auch eingebracht. Und siehe da, direkt erste Bewohner eingezogen.

Die Punktfundamente für die Holzterasse liegen, da kann der Terassenbau inclusive Filterabdeckung losgehen.

Nur das Wasser muss dann noch klar werden  Momentan hat sich überall ein grüner Schleier abgesetzt!

Ach ja, Litermäßig sind es ca. 27.000 geworden, ganz genau kann ich nicht sagen da ich zusätzlich zur Leitung mit Regenwasser aus einer Zisterne gefüllt habe.


----------



## Zacky (10. Juni 2014)

Hi. Sieht gut aus, was Du da gebaut hast und 27.000 Liter ist doch ordentlich.  

Deine Frage zum Helix habe ich gerade erst gelesen, Sorry...das ruhende Helix am Ende hat den Vorteil, dass es auch eine gewisse Feinfilterung bietet.


----------



## Kiv (28. Juni 2014)

So, Garten und Teich sind nahezu fertig. Der Filter ist eingelaufen, das Wasser total klar und Fische fühlen sich anscheinend wohl. Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## schimpjansen (28. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön sehr schön wirklich ! Frage wie hast du das mit den Steinen gemacht am Rand im Wasser? Ufermatte drunter oder Vlies?


----------



## Kiv (28. Juni 2014)

Habe da 300er Vlies doppelt drunter, und unter den großen Brocken ist altes Gummiförderband drunter weil die richtig Gewicht haben!


----------



## muh.gp (29. Juni 2014)

Sehr schönes Gewässer! Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!

Grüße,
Holger


----------

